# 17 Mitzi CC w/ 60 4 stroke Yamaha - Correct prop??



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Pitch is important. What is the pitch?


----------



## lsfox86 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the exact same rig as you, and mine cavitates like CRAZY!! I am kind of at a loss...
That being said, I can get to 5500 without a problem.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm definitely not a prop expert, so I can't recommend a prop. If you can "make" the engine get to your target rpms by blowing the prop out then it is not likely to be a motor issue. IMO it sounds like you are over pitched.

Swamp


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

For anyone who has a "prop" problem I would recc calling Ken at propgod in Sarasota. He is very knowledgable and helpful. He set me up (Ranger Banshee with 60 Yam 4 stroke) with a powertech 3 blade with custom cupping and some hole drilled in it. The change over the stock Yam prop was amazing. Gets on plane great and still has decent top end. Great guy to work with


----------

